# Off Air Local HD from Satellite Dish?



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Do i need a seperate attenae, how does that work im getting HD receiver monday  i forgot to ask.. tyvm guys


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Trevor, The Picture you requested.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Trevor, The Picture you requested.


Can Anyone Recommend a good atennae for Yellow, Green, Lt Green, and Red .. and anything else i need like amplifiers or what not and what kind of cable? im about 50-75 foot away from my tv to where im gonna put it.. Oh i forgot,, i want FM included if thats possible


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Check out the combination VHF/UHF antennas at a local electronics distributor. Some "big box" hardware stores will also have them, as well as some Radio Shacks.

If you can find one of those "self install kits" for a DBS dish, at a good price, they often have the stuff.....cable, connectors, ground blocks, etc....to do the install. Otherwise, get some good quality RG-6/U (quad shield is best), proper connectors, a ground block and ground wire, etc from the local electronics store. Often, wholesale electronics suppliers will sell to you.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I guess ill wait for hd locals to come into my dma... if ever... seems like a hassle 



kenglish said:


> Check out the combination VHF/UHF antennas at a local electronics distributor. Some "big box" hardware stores will also have them, as well as some Radio Shacks.
> 
> If you can find one of those "self install kits" for a DBS dish, at a good price, they often have the stuff.....cable, connectors, ground blocks, etc....to do the install. Otherwise, get some good quality RG-6/U (quad shield is best), proper connectors, a ground block and ground wire, etc from the local electronics store. Often, wholesale electronics suppliers will sell to you.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> I guess ill wait for hd locals to come into my dma... if ever... seems like a hassle


How far are you from the towers? You might be able to get away with a simple indoor antenna if you're within 30 miles.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

LtMunst 30-45 miles ,, TV is in my bedroom which is in the dungeon tho..


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

I use a Radio Shack UHF that is rated fo 50 miles works great. John


----------



## Chris Ruhl (Dec 13, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Trevor, The Picture you requested.


Here's a question: Do you have to run an additional coax line from the antenna all the way to your receiver? Or can you hook it in to the dish and have both signals run from the same line?

I have a dish, but there is no way that I am mounting a seperate roof top antenna and then running an additional coax line. If the antenna somehow can hook into the existing setup, I may consider something like this...... I am really clueless on these things.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Channel Master Antenna's are well regarded. When I did my research 2 years back that is what I settled on and I am very happy with my configuration. My suggestion with OTA is try and see what your neighborhood is using and then duplicate. 

Yes you can combine both your OTA and Dish signal but it does take some harder to combine the signals and then split them on the other end. 

There are lots of thread on this board and others discussing how this is done. The ideal way is with two cables, one for OTA and one for Dish but you can get the same functionaly on one cable at the cost of some signal strength from what I have read.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

You will need 2 diplexers one at the dish/ant to join the 2 signals and then one before the HD Receiver to split them up again.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Jason,

That's a fairly small antenna you have on that picture. Is that your setup?

I purchased a Winegard Silver Shooter for my OTA, but it does not work for me even though I am only 17 miles away from Mount Wilson. Apparently, I am at a multi-path area, and the SS is not the choice for multi-path.

I am now considering the Channel Master 4228 but its size is currently posing a problem.

Can you give me more detail on that antenna so it can aid my research? Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

airpolgas said:


> Jason,
> 
> That's a fairly small antenna you have on that picture. Is that your setup?
> 
> ...


The antenna used in my setup is a Winegard. I don't know the model #, My local dealer refers to it as the Perfect Vision setup, I think it is a mix and match selection of Winegard components to create their own unique custom setup. It is a very popular combo in my area, a lot of them out here. I paid $99 for the antenna, preamp/FM trap, 30 db signal amp, and the piggy back mount. If you like it I know my dealer still sells it, I can give you their number. It really does a good job, I have had mine about 5 years and have never had an issue with it. I can also send you more pics if you want them.


----------

